# Your favorite calls?



## garza7585 (Oct 16, 2011)

I gotcha... I'll keep tinkering with it and see what happens.

I ran it a good bit before purchasing it and I thought it sounded good with the few notes that I can do... putting a string together is a different story though...

I'll definatley keep you guys posted on the progress...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

I ordered a couple a year or 2 ago just to have. I think the only make a flute and that god awful modified short reed deal. Thin piece a v shaped reeds and sounds like a goose when ur ringing its neck. The single reed was nice I bought but the just sit in a box. Just gave a michigan guy business and collected em. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

garza7585 said:


> I gotcha... I'll keep tinkering with it and see what happens.
> 
> I ran it a good bit before purchasing it and I thought it sounded good with the few notes that I can do... putting a string together is a different story though...
> 
> ...


That was my problem I can get notes but no real calling going on it. But it may just blow totally different. I know now that I got the Michigander ripping it has messed with my air flow in my nbk. I may just out it away. I don't like the tiny curve trying to back n forth. Looks like smoke needs to get on a good looking acrylic for me. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

I can attest to Smokes (Quacker Attacker) new double reed design as being awesome. I was lucky enough to get one of the first few he turned out. I really like the sound of it. I prefer wood calls, as it just looks nice to me. 

I also run a Lewis, Duck Commander, and a couple others. It never hurts to have more than one brand on your laynard. Some days mixing it up with put birds in your dekes. 

Smoke (Todd) is an alright guy most of the time. He has his days same as all of us. Last time I saw him at his shop I am pretty sure he still puts his pants on one leg at a time, just like Mr Zinc, and Lynch, and so on and so forth. 

Key is to not limit yourself to one brand. Try out many, and own a few.


----------



## Down River (Sep 10, 2009)

Lewy do you have a sound file of that wood call 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

No but i'll see if I can for ya. I should get a pic up of my double reed wood/acrylic he built me too. Sick duck call.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Chad Vines (Jul 26, 2009)

smoke said:


> So next time you want to talk calls get your info right before stateing something as a fact. Just because you read it online or think you know something doesn't mean it's factual.  :help:


You must not of taken your medication today or something. I did state a simple fact, but if you'd like to stir the pot more I'll bite....

FACT: the first call at the top of the page in your "specialty" call section has a echo insert. You even went as far as to post a cute disclaimer telling people to look out for larger company's that claim their calls are custom.

The guy said he was interested in a daisy cutter so I gave him the info. Same with goose calls, he said he was interested in lynch mob so I told him my thoughts. 

That being said lets hear the owner and creater on that new double reed and how much you have "evolved", because the last time I heard you call at a contest down at Cabela's a few years back, the way you sounded I wouldn't even give your booth a second look if I seen it at a show.


----------



## Addicted2Quack (Oct 8, 2009)

Curt said:


> This may have been mentioned earlier in this thread and I didn't see it, but doesn't anyone use Art Beauchamp calls? I was transplanted to the L.P. for a few years back in the 1970's and did a lot of duck hunting at Shiawassee State Game Area and it seemed like almost everyone used Beauchamp calls. I have two of them that I still use today.



My step-dad still runs a Beauchamp call. Sounds alright on it too!


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Chad Vines said:


> You must not of taken your medication today or something. I did state a simple fact, but if you'd like to stir the pot more I'll bite....
> 
> FACT: the first call at the top of the page in your "specialty" call section has a echo insert. You even went as far as to post a cute disclaimer telling people to look out for larger company's that claim their calls are custom.
> 
> ...


You'll bite? Bwaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaa Who was the first to fire a shot over the bow????????? Chadwick you are so effin mistaken I NEVER called at cabelas in a contest. I had some of my callers there in 2000 a bit over a few years ago. If you want to talk about calling how about 5 time Michigan state champion. 23 wins in contests over the US and two time world competitor. You made me do it pro stick. Really I am glad you won't give my booth a second look to be honest stay with what works for you because these are deff. not for you. As for the specialty call photo it's made from stablized and dyed box elder burl. Thats what the picture was showing and the pic was from 5 years ago. I see you didn't mention the other calls in the web page and why are you surfing my site anyway nothing but junk with echo stopper plugged in bro? Nosey or just trying to bust my chops about something. Did I blow you off sometime in the past or sell you an junk ass piece of wood with an echo stopper in it, are you just a hater? :16suspect Asking what your favorite call is, is like arguing politics or religion. Everyone has their opinion. Not even sure how you got me to bite. But I will let you sling all the mud you want now. Have @ it killer I'm your huckleberry..............

Todd


----------



## Chad Vines (Jul 26, 2009)

Impressive...how bout a sound file "bro"....


----------



## Down River (Sep 10, 2009)

There's only one way to settle this gentleman, Call off. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

hrm. i've heard smoke call. kinda baseless claim. all this bs your dropping in this thread is kinda ****teh.

CV, i've seen you post in 2 threads on this site, both of them were pissing matches.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

I've been riding around with one of Smokes calls and his CD in my vehicle for about 6 weeks now. I'll assume that the guy calling on the CD is Smoke (since he says it is and I have no reason to doubt him). The guy can run a call.
I cannot. I sound better than I did before Smoke gave me a few pointers and a 40+ minute "sound file" to listen to, but on a scale of 1-10 I'm about a -3. 

So whats up CV - who's calls you pimpin?? Or you just doing an opportunistic drive by??


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

This argument is dumb. They are calls. 230 bucks at best. 40 dollar calls are great. So are the more expensive ones. As a general rule, good ones outnumber the bad ones especially as the money paid increases. This is especially true with the users "input". Simple. 
If you like to hunt and plan on doing a lot of it in the future. Invest in it. Spend some more. 

Now I know there are exceptions and I think it would be more beneficial to list those than to list all the good ones. And I think it was touched on above. I had a bad experience with a $120 Timber Rattler years ago (foiles). One tone, one pitch. It was a "dead call" for a lack of a better term.


----------



## Chad Vines (Jul 26, 2009)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> hrm. i've heard smoke call. kinda baseless claim. all this bs your dropping in this thread is kinda ****teh.
> 
> CV, i've seen you post in 2 threads on this site, both of them were pissing matches.


I simply stated that echo inserts weren't michigan made, which is true. Then was told my facts were off?...hmmm. The individual didn't ask anything about michigan made calls. I gave the guy good info on the daisy cutter he was thinking about getting.

I hardly ever post anymore as I prefer reading threads, so I don't know what threads your referring to pissing matches? However when I'm told I don"t know my facts or what I'm talking about I have a right to defend my statement. Especially when it is clearly factual. Apparently smokes sensitive about his poly inserts though, instead of say something simple along the lines of "those were earlier models,i've been working on my own prototype." But I was told I didn't know what I was talking about, and my facts were off instead.

I'll give you the fact that it is a small percentage as it is only a couple calls. But when someone says a call company isn't michigan made because they are spun in ohio (which is only one part of manufacturing a call) And cant take some ribbing and admit that some of there own products aren't either, they need to get there panties out of a bunch.

Just because a call is spun by a friend of the call maker else where, the call (and guts) are still designed, engraved, painted, tuned,and the wood finished in Michigan, that's pretty michigan made to me, I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Chad Vines (Jul 26, 2009)

KLR said:


> So whats up CV - who's calls you pimpin?? Or you just doing an opportunistic drive by??


I've ran calls by almost every quality call maker out there, but day in and out for the last few years my lanyard has consisted of some combo of Lynch mob, Saunders, and RNT's.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

O


Chad Vines said:


> I've ran calls by almost every quality call maker out there, but day in and out for the last few years my lanyard has consisted of some combo of Lynch mob, Saunders, and RNT's.


My Lynch mob with broken **** guts took a back seat to smokes nbk and had to watch 86 smart ass jan honkers die at under 30 yards, feet down bowed up. Plus an absolutely absurd amount of geese 98% of the state would have been tickled to have seen finish that were not finished enough for us. Let alone if we could have had another 3 guys to hunt with consistently. Not sure how many else in michigan put up that kind of hunting with only 1 or 2 other guys hunkered in a spread. F a sound file I can give a piles of tough late season honkers who just couldn't get enough of the cocobola. So hate all you want Lynch mob made my buy new guts when smoke would have mailed me new ones on the house. All in all there's a reason the goose noose wont be on the lanyard come sept. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Down River (Sep 10, 2009)

Dead geese that are using a field consistently doesn't impress me at all so I could careless about seeing the pictures. Now if your running traffic that's a different story. I would still like to hear of sound file of his calls


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I wan to hear these calls you guys are talking about. I am in the market for a new goose call.


----------



## Chad Vines (Jul 26, 2009)

craigrh13 said:


> I wan to hear these calls you guys are talking about. I am in the market for a new goose call.


It's a bit late tonight to be ripping on the call, but tomorrow sometime I can get you a sound file of my latest obsession. I just picked up a Saunders burnt hedge heavy and absolutely can't put the call down. Super goosey and the tight barrel design makes its VERY responsive.


----------

